# Split Hive - Mistake ?



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Check out this thread from 2012...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?269484-Do-Bees-Ever-Move-Eggs-to-Queen-Cells


----------

